# Renault Megane RS Cup MKIII ( pic heavy! )



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

First of all, I have been following the forum for about 5 years now, but I haven't really go involved on here as of now. I regularly detail my car and friends cars etc and I have built up quite a range of products and experience along the way ! However, seeing as I have 2 weeks off work I thought I would get the Megane in pristine condition once again. I purchased the car about 4 months ago now and I always planned on fully correcting the paintwork and carry out other little detailing jobs. 
Anyway onto the detail:
The car-
I gave it a protection detail 2 weeks ago and have it a quick wash on Monday so it looks clean from a distance! 









'Some' of my collection ( another stand to the right of the picture full of stuff too! Forgot a pic though sorry! )


Started with the engine bay which wasn't that bad as I did it not so long back, just a bit dusty and a bit of muck here and there. 








Off with the engine cover.








General grime
















































Whole bay was dusted down.








Attacked with Autosmart all purpose cleaner 
















Autosmart was left to dwell for a few minutes before introducing the steam cleaner! 








Much better:


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Metals given a hand polish with Autoglym SRP








Protected by one of my favourite products! Love this stuff!








Brings out such an awesome finish with just one wipe!

























Back to the bay. I always use aerospace 303 on the engine but seeing as its so expensive and I don't have a lot left, I went with Autoglym vinyls and rubber which does just a good job for a lot less money! Spray it on like its going out of fashion, and come back to it a few hours later for a wipe down and the engine will look amazing.
















Engine cover cleaned up and protected with finishkare again, and replaced.

























I left the V&R to soak in overnight as it was getting late. Before I packed up for the end of day 1 I couldn't resist giving the exhaust a quick going over to make life easier when I do it properly at the end of the detail.
Exhaust before : 
Pretty grubby!








This will soon sort it!








Yes it was bad inside, this was a new MF !








Much better 









End of day one!

Day2!

The second day was all about getting the car prepared for the correction stage, plus doing a few other jobs to make the car perfect. The wheels were taken off, polished and sealed, the arches cleaned and dressed, and the disks and calipers refurbished.

First of all I checked on the engine bay following its overnight soak! It didn't even need a wipe down, the finish was lovely and it even smelt good!


































Wheels removed: 

























First step was to give the wheel bolts a lick of black satin spray paint to freshen them up, plus black wheels and silver bolts doesn't work!








The bolts were rubbed down and cleaned with IPA 








Much better !









Onto cleaning the wheels. G101 was sprayed onto the wheel and tyre to break down all the dirt, and I added some Duet to a bucket to provide more lubrication to the brush while I was cleaning them.


















An assortment of brushes and mitts were used to get them back up to standards.









The backs of the wheels were given the same treatment and Wolfs Decon gel was sprayed on, in search of baked in break dust. However as I decontaminated them a few weeks ago, I didn't expect it to find any...









I was correct... No bleeding evident. They were also treated with Autosmart Tardis, and again there was nothing to remove.








.









They were then blow dried with the leaf blower and I proceeded to give them a hand polish with SRP.










Followed by 2 layers of FinishKare High temperature paste ( brilliant stuff)










While this was curing I turned my attention to the arches and brakes. I wrapped up the brakes to prevent the disks from oxidising, plus I needed to paint them later! 
















I noticed the missing screw out of the arch so rang up Renault and ordered a replacement which should be here next week 









Attacked with Autobrite Orange citrus degreaser in a pump sprayer, and left to dwell for a few minutes before agitating with a brush and jet washing the resultant slime. 









Ahhh fresh again! Seems as though the Chemical guys Bare Bones is still going strong underneath all that crap, with the nice beading still evident! ( Applied 3 months ago)


















Suspension cleaned









The rear arches also got the same treatment!


















They were then blow dried with the leaf blower and I made a start on the breaks.

The calipers were masked up and the hub and disk ventilation given a good few coats of high temperature black satin spray paint to bring them back up to scratch. Don't worry about the overspray onto the disk friction surface, this was done on purpose, and I will show you why in the finished pictures at the end of the detail  On the first application of the brakes, the pads will clean off the excess paint from the disk and create the perfect edge all the way around. ( Top tip!)

Disks and hub before: an example of the rusting on the ventilation part of the disk.










During









The caliper was sealed with the FinishKare also but before doing this I dealt with a few stone chips. Drying time was accelerated with a heat gun.










Rectifying chip










Perfect!










The finished article! Arches dressed with Autoglym V&R, caliper sealed with FinishKare and disks refurbished.


















Suspension upright and spring sealed with FinsihKare aswell.










Rear received the same treatment









Now I turned back to the wheels. 
Front of the wheel buffed off and looking good. (Insides where done after but forgot a pic) 









Flake showing through in the paint. ( the sun wasn't out at this point so it was hard to capture, but in the flesh it looked awesome.









Okay, so now finally one side is done after around 5 hours work! 
Wheels refitted










I then bagged them up to protect all my hard work when I clean the bodywork. ( no that isn't a dodgey french panel gap, the bonnet is ajar  )


















Onto the other side. It started raining slightly so I missed the cleaning stages of the other wheels sorry. They where brought inside the garage and I proceeded to follow with SRP and the FinishKare High temp paste wax. However I needed to make a small repair to one of the wheels where it had been scraped by something. So out with the touch up kit again!










Touched in, sadly I couldn't get it perfect due to where it was, but certainly a lot better than it was, plus now it won't corrode.










A heat gun dried the paint and I applied a coat of SRP










Buffed off and looking good already










First coat of FK










Buffed and second coat applied










Finished.










The other wheel was done in the same way 

Arch detail and brake refurbishment was carried out again ;


























Larger damage to this one ( that must have been one big stone! )



















Perfect match yet again ( Did I mention how good Paints4u was? )

What damage?....









Caliper sealed , disks painted and arches were dressed. Wheels replaced and bagged up. ( yeah yeah you get the story. I won't bore you with any more pictures  )

Now onto the body. As I mentioned earlier it had a wash not so long back, so it was dusty more than anything else, nothing major. 
Some slight swirls evident in the sunlight...









General dirt


































Okay, enough of that. I prepared a wash solution of AS Duet again which was used for the door shuts and other intricate areas. 









Car was foamed with Magifoam mixed with a dash of CG Maxisuds.










While it was dwelling, I went around the badges etc with a Megs slide lock brush and the wash solution. 

















Grime on the fuel cap








After









The shuts also got some attention.
Before 

























After


















Onto the wash stage.
Zaino z7 is by far the best shampoo I have ever used, and trust me I have used them all! The only thing that holds a candle to this stuff is AF Lather. It's just so silky and smooth when you spread it with a lambswool and leaves a wonderful finish. Oh, and it smells amazing too.










Obviously the 2BM was put into action, and I designated a mitt for either the bottom or top half of the car to avoid contamination.










Z7 in action!










One side done










Rinsed. You can see the gloss coming back through from the 2 week old Zymol Glasur.










Then the bodywork was doused in Wolfs Decon gel and left for 5-10 minutes as per the instructions. However it hardly did anything to the iron deposits on the car and I was hugely disappointed with this product. 
Wolfs after 10 mins.... hardly touched it.










After this I broke out the trusty IronX and it showed me why it is still the best product of its kind out there.... After 10 seconds... Instant bleeding










Maybe it was a bad batch of Wolfs, but for now it is sitting in the bottom of my wheely bin! Totally useless.

Anyway the heavens opened so I quickly brought the car indoors to dry it off.



















Now that the rain had spoilt all the fun I decided to leave the rest of the Decon until the next day, but before I packed away I decided to touch up a few stone chips.

This particular one ( or two rather) was the result of a 911 GT2 RS at silverstone. On hanger straight I pulled offline to let him by and he decided to swerve in front of me, kicking up all the crap. I still remember that awful sound of it dinking off my bonnet. To say I was fuming was an understatement 

Anyway enough chatting :










Chips cleaned with IPA










The fantastic Paints4u










First coat










Orientation is switched










2nd










........7th



















Pretty much invisible, over the moon with the results

End of day 2 !!!


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 3rd day was all about the decontamination stage.

Car was rinsed down and Clayed with ultra fine clay and Megs detailed as a lube, but this was stepped up on the roof and bootlid to Zaino medium clay and sonax detailed as a lube to provide a bit more cut for the heavier deposits. The car was also de- tarred with Autosmart Tardis where it was required ( before claying). Anyway I will let the pictures do the talking...









































Removed: the spots you see are stone rashes not tar  




























































































































































Grubby window

















Blow dried








Excess mopped up









Looks good from a distance









Down to the serious stuff, my DAS 6 pro !









On certain sections I broke out the wool pad to get the worst of the marks out then finished down with menz Final Finish on a sonus orange pad. In places where the wool wasn't needed, menz power finish was used with a sinus white foam pad, and once again finished down with final finish and a sonus orange. Please note I am using my phone camera so the pictures are not that brilliant but I hope you get the jist. I was really happy with the finish, which was probably 90% correction !

Bird etchings I presume..








Removed quite easily


















Pad primed
















Scratches gone..

















Before

















After




















































































Before









After

















Some more beforehand and afters!











































































The hard to reach areas where polished by hand on a small piece of foam
















Postman came with my new window cleaning tool!









Carrying on...


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

8 hours later and I pulled the car out to give it a rinse and snow foam to get rid of all the dust!


























Full IPA wipe down to remove the polishing oils and to provide a clean slate for the glaze to bond to! PB black hole was applied via DA.










This product never fails to amaze... Just when I thought it couldn't get any shinier...

















































Onto the protection. Only the best wax is used on this beauty.. Zymol Glasur, possibly the best pound for pound wax in the world? It blows my mind every time I apply it. The ease of use, smell, beading, durabilty and protection are just amazing. 

















Removed after around an hour of curing









The best tyre shine I have come across. Great finish, zero fling.


































New badges to replace the old ones where the finish was failing. 









Final wipe down with one of my favourite products ever 










The finished product after about 25 hours! It's a shame the pictures don't do the car justice, the finish in the flesh was quite breathtaking, damn you crappy phone camera!










































Interior was up next. Nothing major was needed as it wasn't dirty, just a bit dusty! Whole interior was given a wipe down with auto finesse interior cleaner, windows cleaned, seats given a clean and condition and a good hoovering.


















Some makeup marks on the seats and trim, thanks to the Mrs.










































Water marks from when the door has been open when its raining!









Gliptone leather cleaner 









New air freshener !









Sonax interior detailer leaving a lovely fresh matt finish.



















































Done!
























































































































































































































































If you made it this far then thanks for looking !!!


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow very impressed mate - just wondering - what are your views on glasur? would you say it gives the deep rich gloss? and with adding the Zaino spray wipe down, how much difference does that make do you feel?


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Absoutely fantastic work!! Stunning outcome, picked up a few tips myself, especially the Zaino tire gloss. Hate the horrible sticky mess Megs Endurance leaves behind!!

Big thumbs up from me!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Unbelievable attention to detail. Stunning work and stunning car.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed your write up, fantastic attention to detail. It looks superb!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow amazing car and one of the most in depth write ups I have seen.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the all the comments! :thumb:
Funnily enough this is a condensed version of events, I probably took twice as many pics as this but I didn't want to bore you all too much! I missed out pictures like dressing the front grill with wolfs nano trim with a cotton bud haha!



gazzi123 said:


> Wow very impressed mate - just wondering - what are your views on glasur? would you say it gives the deep rich gloss? and with adding the Zaino spray wipe down, how much difference does that make do you feel?


Glasur is brilliant mate, it somehow kind of darkens the paint slightly and it finds extra gloss from somewhere! I have used a fair few nice waxes like Auto finesse Desire and swissvax BOS, but they aren't as good as Glasur in my opinion. The beading is something else too. If you look up some reviews on it, they will tell you the same too 

I usually finish with Z8 just to make sure I have buffed off all the wax and to ensure I haven't missed any areas. It makes the paint a lot slicker to the touch too, and just gives a little tiny more durability to the wax I feel


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Benjic2 said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate the all the comments! :thumb:
> Funnily enough this is a condensed version of events, I probably took twice as many pics as this but I didn't want to bore you all too much! I missed out pictures like dressing the front grill with wolfs nano trim with a cotton bud haha!
> 
> Glasur is brilliant mate, it somehow kind of darkens the paint slightly and it finds extra gloss from somewhere! I have used a fair few nice waxes like Auto finesse Desire and swissvax BOS, but they aren't as good as Glasur in my opinion. The beading is something else too. If you look up some reviews on it, they will tell you the same too
> ...


Sounds good.

So everytime you re-wash your car would you always wipe down with Z8 to keep durability up and give that slick finish?

Or do you only use it after waxing, say every 3-4months?

Also with Glasur alot of people say to do 1 panel at a time and buff off, but do you find allowing it to cure for 1hr gives a better finish?

Thanks


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

I am impressed with the quality of job here!! 

Great result!!!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fantastic! Real attention to detail and stunning car!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow. What a fantastic read. The best detail thread I've read for a very long time :thumbup: The car looks stunning and you have got some lovely gloss on it. I do like these cars. 

I very nearly bought one but the dealer didn't seem very keen on trying to track one down for me. Just wanted to sell me a new one, which I didn't want.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice car! (Even if i do say so myself)

Such amazing attention to detail - puts my efforts to shame. Top job there mate!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Stunning work and a really enjoyable write up, cheers!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't imagine it looked that good out of the showroom. Very good


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that really is a stunning write up and work.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

absolutely first class. Very Very impressed with the work and attention to detail on the car.. Well done mate!! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely lovely car and a fantastic write up too!

Amazing attention to detail and great patience shown with the touching up etc... Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing detail!!!!

Such a nice car as well!!! and that one looks fully loaded with the xenons and leather Recaro's! :argie:


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

QUOTE=gazzi123;4217203]Sounds good.

So everytime you re-wash your car would you always wipe down with Z8 to keep durability up and give that slick finish?

Or do you only use it after waxing, say every 3-4months?

Also with Glasur alot of people say to do 1 panel at a time and buff off, but do you find allowing it to cure for 1hr gives a better finish?

Thanks [/QUOTE]

Not everytime no, its far to expensive for that haha! In my routine wash I use the finishkare poly slick instead to rejuvenate the shine if needed 

Regarding the curing time I just find its easier if its left longer ( I have left it on for 24 hours previously , and it still wiped off a dream). Glasur is a very oily wax so if you do it panel by panel it tends to smear quite a bit rather than wipe off, so I never know whether its bonding properly. i find it needs atleast half an hour but that's just my personal experience though


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Fantastic job mate :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome write up, Really enjoyed it 

Great attention to detail... With great results :buffer:

Thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Pffff what a write-up and detail! Just read it completly!

Nice collection of products also and great techniques used!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning work there matey.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

What's the code for the brembo red touch up paint mate? Lovely detail and fantastic finish from a mk2 r26 owner


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

losi_8_boy said:


> What's the code for the brembo red touch up paint mate? Lovely detail and fantastic finish from a mk2 r26 owner


Thanks mate, you have good taste 

Regarding the code I have no idea because I bought it about a year ago now for my previous car which also had brembos and there are no marks on the bottle. I will check my emails and see if I can find it though


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

losi_8_boy said:


> What's the code for the brembo red touch up paint mate? Lovely detail and fantastic finish from a mk2 r26 owner


Glen. Ads told me that the brembos were renault capsicum red which is 727


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great attention to detail. Excellent work!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Benjic2 said:


> Thanks mate, you have good taste
> 
> Regarding the code I have no idea because I bought it about a year ago now for my previous car which also had brembos and there are no marks on the bottle. I will check my emails and see if I can find it though


Cheers pal



jamie crookston said:


> Glen. Ads told me that the brembos were renault capsicum red which is 727


Cheers mate, I'll have to look into that :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

No probs


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't realise the bandwidth had been exceeded. Back up and running now


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

That is indeed a thorough detail!! 

Used to own the old meg trophy, never had chance to have a go in a new one. They look funky. 

Top job.


----------



## meintje (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolute awesome attention to detail. Really like the interior of this car!! Although the outside doesn't look bad either


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks a very nice car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

*thank you*

Thanks for a excellent detail and all your time taking pics etc


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about... Fantastic work mate, incredible attention to detail and some superb tips on a huge range of products.

I've an ex R26.R owner so I've got a lot of time for this. :thumb:


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome car, great attention to detail. Are you keeping it? Thought you were after a new s3 or rs3?


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great write up buddy great work on the car


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rory1992 said:


> Awesome car, great attention to detail. Are you keeping it? Thought you were after a new s3 or rs3?


Cheers pal.

Yes until december at least when my new car comes. ..


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic thread! Did you get any joy with the brembo paint code?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

The Brembo red on the RS is Capsicum Red 


Looking good mate, Don't really see many Yellow ones, its a lovely colour when clean


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Fantastic detail mate & stunning car !!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Some great work there! 

Love the car as well, good job.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Epic looking car.


----------



## BenC11 (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely stunning mate!! Do love the rs megane

Reading through your thread makes me feel the need to 
A) clean my car again 
And
B) buy more products haha


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work. I like the idea of the box for the wheel nuts.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments guys! Cars still looking immaculate even after all this bad weather, dirt just won't stick to it  
Anyway I have a brand new set of Toyo R888 235/35/19 that I haven't fitted, ( and I won't get chance to) going cheap if anyone is interested, listed on ebay.


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

WOW that is a mega job mate! Amazing work. How long did it take?


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very Nice :thumb:

Great thread, that car is ready for the showroom rather than the track


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Great effort and great job!

Why do you prefer Zaino's leather conditioner over the Gliptone one?


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!!!! The car is a credit to you mate.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lourensz said:


> WOW that is a mega job mate! Amazing work. How long did it take?


Well I lost count how many hours haha, it was done over 5 days! :buffer:



giggs said:


> Great effort and great job!
> 
> Why do you prefer Zaino's leather conditioner over the Gliptone one?


The gliptone conditioner has too powerful a smell and the Zaino leaves a more matte finish IMO. The gliptone takes a slightly longer time to soak aswell. The smell might be nice to some people ( old fashioned shoe shop), but it overpowers my California! :thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading your thread Ben, thanks for sharing your car is a credit too you :thumb:


----------

